# question on lifetime of DPF



## jdfiori (12 mo ago)

I have a 2014 328d. 190k miles. Getting "Drivetrain: Check Soon" alert.

I'm seeing Error Codes 244800 and 244900 indicating maximum travel distance of the particulate filter exceeded.

Bimmerlink tells me regeneration is happening. Soot reading of 1g, ash of 68g. Also tells me "Remaining distance of the DPF: 0 km"

Dealer looked at it and said 2 sensors were bad - Exhaust pressure sensor, and differential pressure sensor. They wanted $1000 to replace them. I replaced them myself for under $150, but still getting the Drivetrain alert.

Am I in for a $4k DPF replacement? Or can I safely ignore the Drivetrain alert.


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

While I'm not a qualified BMW technician, I am advised that the lifespan is a projected one calculated not on any actual data, but solely on the expected average lifespan of the dpf. I have been told by a BMW dealer's service tech that one can ignore the projected life, but that eventually it will die and begin to affect performance, at which point it will need replacement. But I stand ready to be corrected by someone who actually has a basis to know.


----------



## NotHere (Dec 8, 2020)

DPF can be removed from the car and cleaned and is probably a good idea at your mileage.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

jdfiori said:


> I have a 2014 328d. 190k miles. Getting "Drivetrain: Check Soon" alert.
> 
> I'm seeing Error Codes 244800 and 244900 indicating maximum travel distance of the particulate filter exceeded.
> 
> ...


i believe that the design life of the DPF is 100 grams ash. The soot and ash mass are estimated from models. User @n1das is operating way over the estimated life of the DPF with no problems. He may chime in.

The DPF ash is fully reduced chemically at very high temperatures, equivalent to very strong chemical reducing agents, the strongest that there are that will not also dissolve the structure of the DPF. A DPF CANNOT be chemically cleaned. They may be mechanically cleaned with agitation and high pressures. I do not believe that any one in the US has reported a successful BMW DPF cleaning.


----------



## NotHere (Dec 8, 2020)

Doug Huffman said:


> A DPF CANNOT be chemically cleaned. They may be mechanically cleaned with agitation and high pressures. I do not believe that any one in the US has reported a successful BMW DPF cleaning.


I can report from Greece that I had my DPF successfully cleaned at 160k miles here: https://www.monolithos-catalysts.gr/en/products/filtra-mikrosomatidion/dpf-cle-reg


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

NotHere said:


> I can report from Greece that I had my DPF successfully cleaned at 160k miles here: https://www.monolithos-catalysts.gr/en/products/filtra-mikrosomatidion/dpf-cle-reg


Thanks. I am sure that there are translation issues. “MONOLITHOS Ltd. possesses an innovative Diesel Particle Filter (DPF)cleaning/regeneration method, based on *wet metallurgy method*.”


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

We have DPF cleaning machines at every one of our 140+ dealerships. They use air and heat, and in some cases chemicals to clean the DPF depending on how bad it is. I have even had the opportunity to operate a few of them to see how the process works.

First, highly compressed air is used to blast through each cavity of intake side of the DPF which a sensor on the opposite side detects for any defective cells. This is generally a 30 minute process. If the DPF is good, but still isn't clean(roughly 15-30% of our DPF's) then it will go into a furnace to heat up and run through the first stage again. If it still isn't up to spec(a small percentage aren't), then it is run through the chemical process and then stage one again.

You can replace the chemical process with the pneumatic process, however, you will not be able to tell if there are any defective cells without running it through the pneumatic process. This is why manufactures do not recommend the chemical only method. Not because it doesn't clean as well, but because it does not tell you whether the DPF is bad or good without running it through the pneumatic process.


----------



## jdfiori (12 mo ago)

alacey said:


> We have DPF cleaning machines at every one of our 140+ dealerships. They use air and heat, and in some cases chemicals to clean the DPF depending on how bad it is. I have even had the opportunity to operate a few of them to see how the process works.
> 
> First, highly compressed air is used to blast through each cavity of intake side of the DPF which a sensor on the opposite side detects for any defective cells. This is generally a 30 minute process. If the DPF is good, but still isn't clean(roughly 30% of the DPF's) then it will go into a furnace to heat up and run through the first stage again. If it still isn't up to spec(a small percentage aren't), then it is run through the chemical process and then stage one again.
> 
> You can replace the chemical process with the pneumatic process, however, you will not be able to tell if there are any defective cells without running it through the pneumatic process. This is why manufactures do not recommend the chemical only method. Not because it doesn't clean as well, but because it does not tell you whether the DPF is bad or good without running it through the pneumatic process.


Thanks. Can you give me an idea on price for cleaning? Any dealers in Maryland?

Lastly, does the ash reading determine how much more life I can get without cleaning?


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

jdfiori said:


> Thanks. Can you give me an idea on price for cleaning? Any dealers in Maryland?
> 
> Lastly, does the ash reading determine how much more life I can get without cleaning?


I work for a heavy/medium duty truck dealer group. Our costs range from $350 to $550 per cleaning depending on how bad it is and the size of the DPF. We don't do small vehicles so I can't help you there.

This link may answer your question better than I can.

Ash Accumulation in Diesel Particulate Filters


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Alexander G. Sappok is an officer at CTS Inc. that maintains this *open access* DPF knowledge base.









Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) Knowledge Base | CTS


The CTS Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) Knowledge Base contains a compilation of technical articles summarizing particulate filter operation, ash sources and accumulation in the filter, the manner in which ash affects filter performance, and the importance of diesel particulate filter…Read More »




www.ctscorp.com





I found CTS Corp. by searching (not G00gle) “chemical+reduction+diesel+particulate+ash”. Elsewhere is a paper by Sappok in which he characterizes 90% DPF ash as SOL insoluble.



https://twin.sci-hub.se/7027/1f4a577c342f2f314ed690029ff968bc/sappok2007.pdf?download=true


----------



## jdfiori (12 mo ago)

Thanks everyone. I think I'll just keep an eye on it and hold off taking any action now.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

alacey said:


> I work for a heavy/medium duty truck dealer group. Our costs range from $350 to $550 per cleaning depending on how bad it is and the size of the DPF. We don't do small vehicles so I can't help you there.


Is there a mfg for that DPF cleaning system you can share?

Very helpful post above as to the process....


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

ard said:


> Is there a mfg for that DPF cleaning system you can share?
> 
> Very helpful post above as to the process....


We use FSX Equipment.


----------



## Yemff (Jul 8, 2012)

if regenerations are happening normally and you don't have any codes related to backpressure, just reset the mileage counter with ista.


----------

